# West Central Gheenoe Mini Rally 3-29



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay Susan!! Those sharks are AWESOME! I've always wanted to catch a shark...


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

What a beautiful day it was. It was great to meet new faces and to talk to others I have met before. Rob and Dave have two awesome boats. A special thanks to Fishindad for loaning me a life vest for my son. No matter how much time I spend preparing for a trip I always forget something.

The tally between my son (Travis) and I was 21 trout (3 slots 15.5", 18", and 18.5'), a puffer fish, and a bonnet head shark. Our shark looks small compared to Susan's. Travis caught the 18.5" trout all by himself using a Wal-mart rod and a equalizer popping cork. I have never caught a puffer fish before, but Travis catches a puffer fish every time he goes out. He is a puffer magnet.

Thanks Rob for coordinating the mini-rally. We will have to do it again soon. Next time I hope I have time for a ride on that sweet boat. Too bad I had to leave early, but the wife was happy because the TARHEELS are off to the final four.

Scott

Awesome technique with that little Wal-mart fishing rod









I had to get the hook out of the shark. Travis was not going to get near those teeth









Puffer boy









NICE TROUT - great job son - now can we get a haircut!!


----------

